

Ouya Coder Develops Fix For Ouya Controller Problems - jtunnell
http://gamewoof.com/news/ouya-controller-updatethe-developer-of-the-code-that-fixed-ouyas-controller-talks-and-so-does-ouya/

======
seansullivan
I hope for OUYA's sake that a firmware update actually fixes this. To state
the obvious, it would be painful to have to replace all of the controllers
that are already out there.

------
kjohnston
I wonder if they could support XBox controllers. I don't even really like the
OUYA controller feel, independent of this issue.

